# Beach FC DA Tryouts Start Tomorrow! Register Now!



## BeachFCAdmin (Feb 15, 2017)

*Development Academy 2017-2018*









*Thursday, February 16th: 2004 and 2003 Player Identification Session 
6:00pm – 8:00pm 
*
(All interested players from *outside the club *and *invited Beach FC *players are encouraged to attend this session)

*Thursday, February 23rd: 2004 and 2003 Player Identification Session 
6:00pm – 8:00pm
*
(All interested players from *outside the club* and *invited Beach FC* players are encouraged to attend this session)

*Click here to Registration *
https://members.beachfutbolclub.com/camps

All of our DA training sessions will be hosted at

*Cal State Long Beach George Allen Field*


----------



## GoWest (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone have an update on how Beach tryouts went?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 10, 2017)

GoWest said:


> Anyone have an update on how Beach tryouts went?


The 03's for the most part have there team set up. But, are holding a few spots open. Sandypk feel free to chime in...


----------



## Sandypk (Apr 11, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The 03's for the most part have there team set up. But, are holding a few spots open. Sandypk feel free to chime in...


Sounds accurate to me!  It will be interesting to see how Beach DA will match up to Surf DA, Legends DA, and Blues DA.  Everyone talks about non-ECNL clubs vs ECNL clubs.  Now we will be able to see how they compete in the DA.  I'm pretty sure Blues and Surf will be made up of their current ECNL teams with a few additions.  Legends will be a mixture of Legends/Arsenal.  Beach DA looks pretty strong and competitive right now.  Should be a fun year with a great coaching staff.   DA tryouts went pretty smooth at Beach.


----------



## NoGoal (Apr 11, 2017)

Sandypk said:


> Sounds accurate to me!  It will be interesting to see how Beach DA will match up to Surf DA, Legends DA, and Blues DA.  Everyone talks about non-ECNL clubs vs ECNL clubs.  Now we will be able to see how they compete in the DA.  I'm pretty sure Blues and Surf will be made up of their current ECNL teams with a few additions.  Legends will be a mixture of Legends/Arsenal.  Beach DA looks pretty strong and competitive right now.  Should be a fun year with a great coaching staff.   DA tryouts went pretty smooth at Beach.


Don't discount Slammers, Uolders is when they hit their stride....because of their college connections.


----------



## Xoloman (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure most DA tryouts went smoothly since most clubs already had a core of players preselected before tryouts even started, leaving several open spots to strengthen their squad.  Beach had a larger pool of players to choose from, from both sides of the 710 FWY and should put together a quality group in both DA teams. I wouldn't discount the "fully funded DA teams" as they could  pull off some late suprises and alter some already set rosters.   

Some DAll teams will be as strong as DAl as some top players aren't willing to sacrafice the HS experience at such an early age.

It should be an interesting season as we shuffle the deck of cards once again, age change last year and DA this year.  

Best of luck to all wherever you DD decides to develop her skills.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for the updates.


----------

